# Zwergschilf (gelöst: Wasserschwaden)



## derseeberger (1. Juni 2013)

Morgen

Zwergschilf genannt bilden keine Rhizome 

Wuchshöhe ca bis 80 cm

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

keine Rhizome? das wär ja was....     Hab sonst nämlich ne schwere Allergie gegen __ SChilf 

wächst das auch sehr schnell?


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Moin,

gibt es da auch einen richtigen (botanischen) Namen dazu?


----------



## derseeberger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Bestimmt weiß ich aber leider nicht

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hagalaz (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Für mich sieht das Zeug aus wie so Schlinggras im Wasser.


----------



## derseeberger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

das versucht sich weiter auszubreiten und wenn es nichts zum Wurzeln hat schwimmt es halt.

wird spätestens beim Laichen abgerissen und landet im Skimmer

Gruß Thomas


----------



## libsy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Wenn es das ist: http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/wasser...gmites-australis-ssp.-humilis-zwergschilfrohr
Würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Auch kleine Löcher sind nichts gutes in der Folie. :shock


----------



## derseeberger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

nein das ist es nicht

wird nie höher wie ca 80 cm und ist kein __ schilfrohr. Ich vermute esmehr bei den Gräsern

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Moin,

ich glaube es ist Cyperus longus - Zyperngras, es sieht zumindest so aus wie das Gras in meinem Teich.  Sehr zu empfehlen ist ein Starkzehrer und problemlos zu halten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*



derseeberger schrieb:


> ist kein __ schilfrohr. Ich vermute esmehr bei den Gräsern
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas, 

Schilfrohr (Phragmites) ist auch nur ein normales Gras (Poaceae/Graminae - Süßgräser)

könnte __ Rohrglanzgras (Phalaris arundinacea) sein, da würden die fleischigen Wurzeln passen (die Größe ab net unbedingt, das kann auch mal seine 2m hoch werden

Wasserschwaden wäre auch noch möglich


MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Hey thomas,

Wie sehen denn die blütenstände aus?
Ich denke die brauch man für eine genaue bestimmung 

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

mal abwarten noch keine zu sehen vermehren tun die sich über ableger

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Meine ufer-segge sieht ähnlich aus  . . .aber die hat schon geblüht.
Bin echt gespannt was das ist.


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Das ist ziemlich sicher Glyzeria maxima, der Wasserschwaden. Den gibts übrigens auch in bunt, mit dreifarbigen Blättern.


----------



## derseeberger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Glyzeria maxima kann es nicht sein es wird nur 80 cm Hoch . Ich habe keine kleinwüchsige Form gefunden.

habe mal zwei Makros gemacht

 

 

Die Blattansätze sehen schon Ähnlich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Limnos (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Hi

@ Moonlight: __ Seggen, als __ Sauergräser (Cyperaceae) haben niemals Halme mit Knoten, dies ist auf jeden Fall ein echtes Gras (Poaceae)

@ Thomas: Man kann höchstens sagen: es ist z.Zt. nicht größer als 80 cm. Aber es gibt auch halmverkürzende Mittel. 2 Meter Pflanzen wird man wohl kaum transportieren oder verkaufen können, ohne sie aufwändig gegen Abknicken zu stabilisieren. Beim __ Papyrus wird das auch oft so gemacht. Nach einiger Zeit lässt das Mittel nach und dann werden die Stängel immer länger.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derseeberger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

nach wieviel jahren werden die halme dann wieder länger ?

bei mir steht es das vierte Jahr und ist bis jetzt nie höher geworden

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MarkusP (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Hallo, es ist mit großer Sicherheit Glyzeria maxima. Pflanzen dieser Art wachsen auch bei uns in der Umgebung und die werden max. 100cm hoch. 2 Meter habe bei dieser Art so direkt noch nicht gesehen, außer in sehr nähstoffreichen Fischteichen oder ähnlich belasteten Gewässern.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Wasserschwaden habe wir seit letztem Jahr auch, der ist bei uns aber auch nicht hoch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*



derseeberger schrieb:


> nach wieviel jahren werden die halme dann wieder länger ?
> 
> bei mir steht es das vierte Jahr und ist bis jetzt nie höher geworden
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas,

bei Pflanzen hängt die erreichbare Größe auch immer mit dem jeweiligen Standort, dem Bodengrund und natürlich auch mit den am Standort verfügbaren Nährstoffen zusammen. 

Z.B werden Pflanzen die in Pflanzkörbe mit Kiesboden gesetzt werden nie so mächtig werden wie frei in Bodengrund ausgesetzte

In einem nährstoffarmen Boden werden z.B die heimische Wasserschertlilie kaum 60cm hoch, während sie auf einem guten Lehmboden oder in einem Abzugsgraben an nem Ackerrand, wo gedüngte Erde eingespült wird, auch schon mal die 1,5m erreichen können

MfG Frank


----------



## derseeberger (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Naben

Ich habe vorhin beim Schwimmen Blütenansätze gesehen.

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Jetzt weis ich immer noch nicht, was für ein Gras mein sogenanntes Zwergschilf ist.

Die Ähren sind jetzt voll Ausgebildet

 

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## niri (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Hi Thomas,

ich tippe auf Wasserschwaden (Glyceria maxima).

LG
Ina


----------



## derseeberger (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Danke

Das ist es wohl der Wasserschwaden und genug davon.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## RonnyS311 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Tut __ Kalmus eigentlich auch Löcher in die Teichfolie machen? Oder ist das nicht so gefählich wie __ Schilf?


----------



## derseeberger (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Ich kann es mir nicht denken aber genaues sollten Folienteichbesitzer und die Botanikspezialisten Wissen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MarkusP (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

__ Kalmus (also Acorus calamus) beschädigt mit seinen Wurzeln und Rhizomen die Teichfolie nicht, die Rhizome wachsen ja waagrecht und nicht in die Tiefe.

LG
Markus


----------



## lotta (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwergschilf*

Guten abend
also ich habe auch die Erfahrung bei uns gemacht, dass eher __ Schilf und ähnliche Pflanzen vom Grund(ehemals Naturteich ohne Folie mit natürlichem Schilfbewuchs) nach oben, durch die beim ersten Teichversuch, darüber gelegte Folie wuchsen...
als beim 2. Teich von innen , nach unten durch die Folie...
(((Bissel schwer zu verstehen vielleicht)))
Wir hatten 20 Jahre lang ein Wasserloch, mit natürlichem Schilfbewuchs.
 Als wir uns entschlossen , einen Folienteich daraus zu bauen, 
wuchsen die Schilfpflanzenreste im dunkeln, meterweise an der Unterseite der Folie entlang, um sich dann irgendwo, durch die neue Folie Löcher zu bohren und an das Licht zu dringen.
Die umgekehrte Version, habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Was im neuen Teich an Schilf gepflanzt ist,hat kein Interesse, durch die Folie tiefer zu dringen,
sondern nur nach oben , an das Licht zu wachsen.(die wurzeln, rutschen auf der Folie entlang,um im Substrat, weiter zu wurzeln
Meine Aussage ist bitte ohne Gewähr zu betrachten, das ist eine rein persönliche Betrachtung


----------

